# Video players



## luikiedook (Jul 9, 2012)

Does anyone have any experience on playing avi files stored on the device? What is the best player, have you experienced any codec problems?


----------



## frenetic (Nov 30, 2011)

MX Player, try some of the other codecs in the market for it as well, but this plays anything.


----------



## sfreemanoh (Jul 9, 2011)

Mobo player is also very good.


----------



## itsTreyG (Aug 10, 2011)

MX Player for me

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------

